# Painter's opinion



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I was shuffling some papers on my desk, and slowly rising to the surface, like a "floater" in a septic tank, this quote met my eye. It was from notes taken at a meeting. The installer had hung some paper for people with "unique tastes". The HO and installer were in the room absorbing it. The painter walked in and said, "Oh that's just HIDEOUS"

Trust a painter to speak his un-sugar-coated mind :thumbsup:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Bill

I have to admit that before I got to know you and PWG, I was among the painters who considered any wallpaper to be the enemy on principle (because it is not paint). There arent many good installers in my area, so I didnt appreciate the craft of what you guys do. 

The "unique tastes" part is funny. Thats a good way to put it. You can always count on the painter for candor. I can't imagine being a painter and not caring what about what you see. Then it would just be work.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Bill
> 
> I have to admit that before I got to know you and PWG, I was among the painters who considered any wallpaper to be the enemy on principle (because it is not paint). There arent many good installers in my area, so I didnt appreciate the craft of what you guys do.
> 
> The "unique tastes" part is funny. Thats a good way to put it. You can always count on the painter for candor. I can't imagine being a painter and not caring what about what you see. Then it would just be work.


Even while I was still painting (and hanging) I liked wallpaper for specific areas. I thought it warmed a room and formalized it. And even now, I think in many rooms, paint is more appropriate - kitchens, rec (pronounced "wreck") rooms, full baths, and other high (ab)use rooms. And don't worry hangers care too, we are just more "diplomatic". One of my favorite responses is, "It will look GREAT from my house"

And remember, NOT painting the walls ain't a big loss to you. You still got the ceiling and trim. There's enough of that cash cow for both us :thumbup:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I have a lot of respect for paper hangers. I used to do wall coverings when I was a residential painter, and I found it to be a nice alternative to painting.

Thinking in geometric and spacial forms was interesting. Similar to hanging drywall.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

I hung paper starting out in the painting world, as the old timers i knew said you had to do both, I stop doing its years ago as I though my skills weren't up to par with others. I have since found a good hanger who doesn't paint so when I give him my paper work (which is not much these days) I don't have to worry about him stealing my client as a painter too.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Keep hanging baby, eventually they will hire me to remove it? Love you wallpaper hangers, you guys are job security.:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

timhag said:


> Keep hanging baby, eventually they will hire me to remove it? Love you wallpaper hangers, you guys are job security.:yes::thumbsup:


Yep! :thumbup:

I gotta admit though some does give a nice touch to certain types of rooms.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I have a lot of respect for paper hangers.

Thanks!

as the old timers i knew said you had to do both,

My Mom( God rest her soul) told me that when I first started and I told her she was absolutly out of her mind, that no way in hell was I going to hang wall paper AND paint. Well, of course she was right and if I could make a living just hanging paper,I would be a very happy man.


----------



## Marion (Mar 30, 2009)

*Archives*

I realize this thread is quite old, by todays standards of hi-speed everything, but my refraining from comment, on a Friday night, with "spirits" around is more than I can bare (or bear, which is it anyway?)

I have a great deal of respect for a top quality hanger, which are very few around here and I suspect few in most any given location. 

Doing top end paint work is consuming enough, for me anyways. Otherwise I would step off into the deep and try to learn your trade. I respect it.

My hat off to ya!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Marion said:


> I realize this thread is quite old, by todays standards of hi-speed everything, but my refraining from comment, on a Friday night, with "spirits" around is more than I can bare (or bear, which is it anyway?)
> 
> I have a great deal of respect for a top quality hanger, which are very few around here and I suspect few in most any given location.
> 
> ...


thanks Marion,

Truth be told, there are a lot of hacks in all trades. Quality hanging is the same mindset as quality painting. I think it's that mindset that draws *most* of us to this place. 

BTW, if you need a top-notch hanger, the NGPP can find you one in your area. I know of a few right across both the TN and NC borders

Also, we had our convention last year in Asheville and we drove Skyline Drive. You got some F-ing beautiful country there :thumbup:


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Beer


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Bender said:


> Beer


Yup... :drink:


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Bender said:


> Beer


:rockon:


----------



## Marion (Mar 30, 2009)

daArch,

Thanks for the tip on locating a good hanger. If you come back this way, let me know. 

I have to agree with you on the countryside. Right nice. But, being originally from Coastal Carolina, I have a soft spot for Palmetto trees and sand as well.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> thanks Marion,
> 
> Also, we had our convention last year in Asheville and we drove Skyline Drive. You got some F-ing beautiful country there :thumbup:


Skyline drive is great! especially in the fall... 

Asheville is a craft beer hot spot and my beer trip for next winter..


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Marion said:


> daArch,
> 
> Thanks for the tip on locating a good hanger. If you come back this way, let me know.
> 
> I have to agree with you on the countryside. Right nice. But, being originally from Coastal Carolina, I have a soft spot for Palmetto trees and sand as well.


Thanks, Marion. Don't know when I will be back, but I'll remember the offer. 
Nothing the matter with having a hankering for that which is familiar, but it is also nice to appreciate the different beauty of another locale.



MAK-Deco said:


> Skyline drive is great! especially in the fall...
> 
> Asheville is a craft beer hot spot and my beer trip for next winter..


MAK, yah, many others went out on the town and raved about what the town had to offer. I made the mistake of not exploring. We did have an afternoon and dinner at Biltmore. My loves of architecture, furniture, furnishings, & wallcoverings were enthralled !

check out this slide show of my walk through the Chateau, if you wish. As with all of these types of buildings, photography is not allowed inside, but somehow while my camera was hanging off my shoulder, I kept accidentally hitting the shutter release. Available light and from the hip. You can start the slide show by pressing this button to the right of the title bar









http://billarchibald.com/albums/biltmore/


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> check out this slide show of my walk through the Chateau, if you wish. As with all of these types of buildings, photography is not allowed inside, but somehow while my camera was hanging off my shoulder, I kept accidentally hitting the shutter release. Available light and from the hip. You can start the slide show by pressing this button to the right of the title bar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some nice pictures in there for sure.. Its hard to believe that house is in America..


----------



## Calco (Apr 17, 2009)

wow that is absolutely beautiful!


----------

